# [2009] heritage club new golf package



## alexb (Jul 10, 2009)

just been emailed the new golf details from oct 2010.
the new package includes 10 free rounds no cart fee to pay at the following
courses Robbers Row,Barony,Planters Row,clipper,Gallon,Brigantine,
Arthur Hills and Robert Cupp at Palmetto Hall and Oyster Reef.
after you 10 rounds you can play for $40 cart fee unlimited for all the people
in you timeshare.
the seapines courses will only be avaliable at the seapines overnight guest
rate.
the above courses are also avaliable to play this year from 1 july plus you 
still get the seapines courses for the $35 cart fee.
has anyone played these courses?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2009)

Will the new plan apply to exchangers or only to owners?


----------



## alexb (Jul 11, 2009)

i would think it will apply to exchangers as well it has in the past you are also
able to book the golf 12days in advance for the new courses


----------



## Beverley (Jul 11, 2009)

Did the last package include the Heritage Club course?  does this one?

Beverley


----------



## alexb (Jul 11, 2009)

the last package included harbour town the new one from 1st october 2010
does not but you can play it for the seapines overnight guest rate


----------



## Beverley (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks.

Beverley


----------



## dmorea (Oct 14, 2009)

*Golf package Question*

Which package is in effect in April 2010?  The old one?  How does one go about making the reservation? Can you just make a reservation at the course and show up with your card?


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 14, 2009)

*new heritage club golf package*



alexb said:


> just been emailed the new golf details from oct 2010.
> the new package includes 10 free rounds no cart fee to pay at the following
> courses Robbers Row,Barony,Planters Row,clipper,Gallon,Brigantine,
> Arthur Hills and Robert Cupp at Palmetto Hall and Oyster Reef.
> ...



i have played all these courses. IMHO, here is how I would rank them.

Very Good
1. Arthur Hills at Palmetto Hall
2. Robert Cupp at Palmetto Hall
Good.
1. Oyster Reef.

Average- all the rest on the list. Having said that, I think the package is very good. Obviously, paying only cart fees for Harbour Town( 2rounds), Ocean Course, and the newly renovated Heron Point was better. However, I think it was just a matter of time b-4 that package would be too expensive to maintain for Heritage Club owners.

The new package is very good, IMHO, in comparison to just about every other golf package other Marriott timeshare owners have available to them at this time.
The "overnight guest rates" for the Sea Pines courses are pretty high.


----------



## biskits (Oct 24, 2009)

*Green fees costs at Sea Pines Courses??*



alexb said:


> just been emailed the new golf details from oct 2010.
> the new package includes 10 free rounds no cart fee to pay at the following
> courses Robbers Row,Barony,Planters Row,clipper,Gallon,Brigantine,
> Arthur Hills and Robert Cupp at Palmetto Hall and Oyster Reef.
> ...



Can someone advise exactly what the green fees are for Seapines Courses
are if staying at Heritage Club????


----------



## MikeM132 (Nov 4, 2009)

jwq387 said:


> i have played all these courses. IMHO, here is how I would rank them.
> 
> Very Good
> 1. Arthur Hills at Palmetto Hall
> ...



I am here now and just finished my 10 free rounds. Yes, it is totally free---not even a cart fee. I will add my opinion of the courses---Cupp Course--setup this week unfair. Greens are fast and nice, but heavily sloped and do not hold an approach. Course was setup for a pro-qualifier and some pin locations were very, very difficult. Proshop warned of this. Stupid setup for a tourist course, as it just slowed everybody down and few had any fun. Area golf pros (we talked to 3) say this course is not well liked. Very pretty, though. The Hills course at Palmetto Hall was closed this week due to overseeding, also making the Cupp course VERY slow and crowded. Barony courses---we played Planter's Row. This is very tight, not in good shape (many wet, muddy, torn-up areas) and you play most of it either next to the airport runway or Rt 278---like playing golf in downtown NYC. Not recommended. Oyster Reef--we were told on arrival this was the favorite and I see why. Very nice course, very pretty and fair for tourists. Risk-reward is visible (unlike Cupp course where local knowledge is absolutely essential). This was overseeded and greens very slow, but probably because of this was not crowded this week. Did not play Shipyard but heard it was in great shape. The Palmetto Hall courses are for above-average golfers who either know them or will play them more than once to learn them. Barony courses are just poor (but easily available). We are back on the Ocean Course today and Harbor Town tomorrow before heading home. Last year for Sea Pines courses, I guess. 
Overall, the new package seems very good, although Oyster Reef and Palmetto Hall courses are at the other end of the island.


----------



## MikeM132 (Nov 4, 2009)

biskits said:


> Can someone advise exactly what the green fees are for Seapines Courses
> are if staying at Heritage Club????


current rates are on their website. It's only about 10 percent off the regular rate (something like 90.00 for Ocean, 140.00 for Heron Point and 230.00 for Harbor Town, last time I looked at "resident" rates)


----------



## jwq387 (Nov 4, 2009)

*golf package*



MikeM132 said:


> I am here now and just finished my 10 free rounds. Yes, it is totally free---not even a cart fee. I will add my opinion of the courses---Cupp Course--setup this week unfair. Greens are fast and nice, but heavily sloped and do not hold an approach. Course was setup for a pro-qualifier and some pin locations were very, very difficult. Proshop warned of this. Stupid setup for a tourist course, as it just slowed everybody down and few had any fun. Area golf pros (we talked to 3) say this course is not well liked. Very pretty, though. The Hills course at Palmetto Hall was closed this week due to overseeding, also making the Cupp course VERY slow and crowded. Barony courses---we played Planter's Row. This is very tight, not in good shape (many wet, muddy, torn-up areas) and you play most of it either next to the airport runway or Rt 278---like playing golf in downtown NYC. Not recommended. Oyster Reef--we were told on arrival this was the favorite and I see why. Very nice course, very pretty and fair for tourists. Risk-reward is visible (unlike Cupp course where local knowledge is absolutely essential). This was overseeded and greens very slow, but probably because of this was not crowded this week. Did not play Shipyard but heard it was in great shape. The Palmetto Hall courses are for above-average golfers who either know them or will play them more than once to learn them. Barony courses are just poor (but easily available). We are back on the Ocean Course today and Harbor Town tomorrow before heading home. Last year for Sea Pines courses, I guess.
> Overall, the new package seems very good, although Oyster Reef and Palmetto Hall courses are at the other end of the island.



I want to clear something up. There are 3 courses in Port Royal Plantation; Barony, Robber's Row, and Planters Row.They are near the Barony Beach Club, are technically part of Port Royal Plantation.
What is your opinion of Barony and Robber's Row after playing those two courses? Sorry you had a bad experience at Planter's Row. Going during the overseeding period always presents some risk of what you experienced. Agree with you; the Cupp course can be tough, expecially if they decide to put the pins in difficult positions. Having said that, I like both courses at Palmetto Hall, with the Arhtur Hills course the better of the two, IMHO.


----------



## MikeM132 (Nov 9, 2009)

jwq387 said:


> I want to clear something up. There are 3 courses in Port Royal Plantation; Barony, Robber's Row, and Planters Row.They are near the Barony Beach Club, are technically part of Port Royal Plantation.
> What is your opinion of Barony and Robber's Row after playing those two courses? Sorry you had a bad experience at Planter's Row. Going during the overseeding period always presents some risk of what you experienced. Agree with you; the Cupp course can be tough, expecially if they decide to put the pins in difficult positions. Having said that, I like both courses at Palmetto Hall, with the Arhtur Hills course the better of the two, IMHO.



We only played Planter's Row. The conditions were very poor--not due to overseeding. The course is too dark and wet (probably has something to do with how tight the fairways are with trees). There were many, many muddy areas. We asked a pro at Oyster Reef how the other 2 courses were at Port Royal and he said they were all about the same---not great.


----------



## potchak (May 4, 2010)

So does the free golf apply to exchangers? If so this would be great. Also, we were thinking of March or April 2011 timeframe, is the free golf still going to be available then?


----------



## alexb (May 6, 2010)

yes free golf is for next 10 years


----------



## sparty (May 6, 2010)

alexb said:


> yes free golf is for next 10 years



Guys..this is the Marriott forum.. Nothing is free with  Marriott.. :rofl:

I assume this has to be added into the outrageously high MF.

What is surprising is that the Port Royal courses are included in the list but I am not aware of any package like this for Barony which is in Port Royal.

I play all the Port Royal courses, Robbers, Barony, Planters. I like them all.  However be warned the staff is not very good.  Last year cart broke at 14th and nobody would come to get it. Left it out there and my son and I walked back to clubhouse with clubs on our back.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 6, 2010)

sparty said:


> Guys..this is the Marriott forum.. Nothing is free with  Marriott.. :rofl:
> 
> I assume this has to be added into the outrageously high MF.
> 
> ...



While it's true that nothing is free, I still think the Heritage Club BOD should be commended for negotiating some form of a continuation of the included golf package.  We're seeing much different results with other contract renewals throughout Marriott (MRP and American Airlines, DSVI and the hotel amenities, etc.)  It may not be clear whether it's Marriott or the affiliated companies playing hardball, but what is clear is that these types of affiliations are becoming too expensive to maintain.  So even though Heritage Club's new golf package is more limited, at least it still exists!

As far as Barony, there never was an included golf package but instead a tennis package with the local tennis club.  When that contract came up for renewal a year or so ago, the BOD polled the owners to see if we wanted to continue it despite the increased costs levied by the club.  Majority rule was "no" and the program ended, but the BOD did manage to negotiate reduced rates on an individual usage basis for the near future.  Not a bad compromise, considering that the tennis club forced a change by increasing package fees.

{edited to add} Hmmmmm.  I just realized this is an old thread so maybe Heritage Club's new golf package isn't so new.  Everything else is the same, though - good job by the BOD.


----------



## MabelP (Aug 21, 2011)

Anything new on the Golf Package? I would like to exchange in for April 2012.
Thanks,
MabelP


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 21, 2011)

As many of you know I dumped my Marriott Weeks in disgust when they discontinued their original rental and sales programs.  One of the weeks I used to own was Heritage.  My take on Heritage is very positive.  If you are an avid golfer and can afford the MF, I don't think Heritage can be beat.  Great facility, great Harbour Town location, and a great golf package.  And this is from someone who is not a fan of Marriott.

George


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 20, 2011)

*Golf recommendations ??*

My 4-day trip to Heritage Club is getting close.  There will be 4 of us going:  me, my husband, my brother, and my 82 year old father. Like any 82 year old, my dad doesn't move so well anymore.  None of us has ever been to Hilton Head before.

We want to golf twice during our stay.  Which course(s) would you recommend?  Although my husband and father golf fairly regularly, my brother and I have only been playing a few years (read "we are not very good") and we would not want go anywhere considered "challenging".   

Please let me know which courses you'd recommend for us.  After reading through this thread, not all the courses are in good condition, so take that into consideration.  

THANKS!


----------



## vail (Sep 20, 2011)

Oyster reef will suit you just fine.
Notethat you can playthe shortest tee wherever you play making it more enjoyable.
Robert Cupp at Palmetto Hall is the finest course in the package.
It is more difficult and usually in good shape.


----------



## alexb (Sep 21, 2011)

i will be at heritage club this weekend i will let you know about the courses
next week


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

alexb said:


> i will be at heritage club this weekend i will let you know about the courses
> next week



Well?  What do you think about the courses?

We played Oyster Reef today, and I thought it was a very enjoyable course.  There were a lot more bunkers than I'm used to, but the ones I found myself in weren't terrible (not too deep).  My father did not like the "rough" grass off the fairway because it was "viney" and the ball would sink deep into it.  It's true, the ball sinks into it in a strane way, but that didn't bother me too much.  

One thing to note - Marriott made the reservation for our tee time, which was SUPPOSED to be today (Monday) at 10:52.  When we got to Oyster Reef they couldn't find our reservation, but then located it - it was for Saturday, the day BEFORE we even arrived!   I have yet to find a Marriott concierge that can make golf reservations.


----------



## alexb (Sep 27, 2011)

played the cupp course on sunday very difficult golf course .


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 27, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> I have yet to find a Marriott concierge that can make golf reservations.


Heritage has a couple people who will make your golf res. and one of them is the best in any system anywhere. Try during weekday hours and you'll get her. 
I ran into people here in PA who normally send her Christmas gifts. Nobody better.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 27, 2011)

MikeM132 said:


> Heritage has a couple people who will make your golf res. and one of them is the best in any system anywhere. Try during weekday hours and you'll get her.
> I ran into people here in PA who normally send her Christmas gifts. Nobody better.



I don't know who I talked to - I spoke to two different people before I arrived, both on weekdays.  The first person told me I could not make golf reservations until after I arrived.  I talked to a different person the next day when I called to inquire renting clubs, because she said "You don't have to wait until you arrive - you can make them ahead of time... where and when do you want to play?" and she made the reservation for me.  So I'm 0 for 2 at this resort so far.  The worst are at my home resort (Grande Vista), who make the reservations for us ahead of time, then when we show up there is no record of any tee times in my name.  

I'm getting off topic here.  We're playing Shipyard tomorrow; hopefully they are in good shape and not too difficult for us.


----------



## MikeM132 (Nov 9, 2011)

alexb said:


> played the cupp course on sunday very difficult golf course .



My brother and I played Cupp in 2009. It had been set up for a pro-qualifier tournament. It was VERY hard. Some pins were only the required "2 paces" from the edge of the green, which was about 3 feet to a water hazard in 2 directions! They apologized to us but did not relocate the pins. Nice course, but you really need a fancy course map or a good GPS showing hazards---many cross-fairway water hazards where you have to gamble on a huge shot or lay up--figuring distance to lay-up areas was hard for us with just the scorecard. 
We leave tomorrow AM to arrive Friday at Heritage. Which courses is Wilma telling you people are liking this year? We love Oyster Reef and found Shipyard good last year (although we went in October last year and found golf too crowded---back to November this year and hopefully crowds are down).
We "lay up" in SC on the drive down, then hit Island West on Friday AM for our "tune up" round (neither of us is playing much golf during the year anymore). Then we drive onto HHI, pick up some groceries at Publix and then check in at Heritage at about 5PM---perfect. If it looks as though we'll have good weather for the week and can use all our free rounds, we buy the extra one at Island West on the way in. Saves scrambling all over to get to Heritage, get card, get reservation, then backtrack to the golf course from Heritage. We are working on a system!


----------



## EKniager (Nov 9, 2011)

I cannot comment on the Sea Pines courses or the Heritage Club freebies though we did golf in HHI area last March and had a great time.  I am not sure what time of the year they run these specials, but Palmetto Dunes had a 2 for 1 coupon in the local golf guide (which could be found everywhere).  We played both the Hills and Jones courses and thought they were both great fun.

For those looking to take in an amazing high-end golf day, call over to May River at Palmetto Bluffs in Bluffton and ask the pro if he has discretion to let you on during the week.  It's pricey, ~$165 or so, plus caddie tip, but you will enjoy a fabulous golfing experience.  This Nicklaus course is rated in the Top 3 for the South Carolina (no small task) and is not as penal as many of his earlier designs.  Maybe this isn't for everyone but to me the challenge, peacefulness, and beauty were well worth the price of admission.

If you really want to have a special day, head over to The Cottage restaurant in Bluffton for breakfast prior to your round.  I still fantasize about the meals we have eaten there!


----------



## Basingleton (Dec 11, 2013)

*DC Reservation - free golf included*

I am scheduling a weekend trip to HHI in March 2014 and came across this thread. 

Does anyone know if the free golf at Heritage Club is available to reservations made through the Marriott Destination Club Point Exchange system?


----------



## alexb (Dec 11, 2013)

Everyone that stays at the heritage club gets the golf package


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 11, 2013)

Basingleton said:


> I am scheduling a weekend trip to HHI in March 2014 and came across this thread.
> 
> Does anyone know if the free golf at Heritage Club is available to reservations made through the Marriott Destination Club Point Exchange system?



Yes, owners and exchangers get the free golf package at Heritage Club.  With a full week you get 10 free rounds; any stays of fewer days get fewer rounds but it's been a while since we talked about this and I can't find the latest info in a TUG search.  You can call the resort directly at 1-843-363-3012.


----------

